# Dark Base 700 - Airflow



## godest (30. November 2018)

Hallo,

ich hab das selbe Thema in einem Unterforum eröffnet, wahrscheinlich war es dort falsch und wurde deswegen nicht bearbeitet. 
Deswegen würde ich im richtigen Unterforum gerne noch einen Versuch wagen.

ich habe ein be quiet Dark Base 700 gekauft mit 2 zusätzlichen SW 3  140mm Lüftern (insgesamt also 4 Stück, 2 sind High Speed und 2 sind  normale).
Daneben habe ich ein BQ 550W Netzteil, ein Ryzen 5 2600X und eine RTX 2070 (die muss noch gekauft werden).
Als CPU Kühler verwendet ich den Dark Rock Pro 4.
Meine 2 Festplatten (1 SSD, 1 HDD) würde ich unten beim Netzteil verbauen, bzw die SSD auf der Gehäuserückseite)

Ich würde hier um Rat bei der Lüfter Configurations bitten. 
Mit dem PC würde ich gerne etwas Überdruck erzeugen um diesen vor Staub zu schützen.

Was wären in diesem Fall meine Möglichkeiten?


Netzteil saugt unten an und kühlt sich nur selber, die  Netzteilabdeckung wäre geschlossen -> Macht das Sinn? Ich weiß auch  nicht ganz wofür dieser Kanal gedacht ist 
2 High Speed Kühler vorne (Mitte und Oben) und einer hinten und einer Oben (beide normale) 

Ich habe die Lüfter und das Mainboard eingebaut und für mich sieht der obere Lüfter etwas fehl am Platz aus, was würdet ihr davon halten:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (30. November 2018)

godest schrieb:


> ....ich hab das selbe Thema in einem Unterforum eröffnet, wahrscheinlich war es dort falsch und wurde deswegen nicht bearbeitet.


Das Supportforum des Herstellers war in der Tat ungewöhnlich für Deine Fragen.



godest schrieb:


> Netzteil saugt unten an und kühlt sich nur selber, die  Netzteilabdeckung wäre geschlossen -> Macht das Sinn? Ich weiß auch  nicht ganz wofür dieser Kanal gedacht ist


Ja, das ist der übliche Weg und er funktioniert gut. Nur sollte man hin und wieder den Staubfilter unter dem Netzteil reinigen



godest schrieb:


> 2 High Speed Kühler vorne (Mitte und Oben) und einer hinten und einer Oben (beide normale)


1.:  (der muss jetzt kommen...)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




2.: So kann man das machen, ja, natürlich ist das sinnvoll zusammen mit dem vierten Lüfter oben hinten im Gehäuse



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




3.: Der Kanal unten hat vor allem optische Gründe. Wenn Du irgendwann mal Leistungsfressende Grafikkarten der 300W Klasse nutzt, kann man einen weiteren Lüfter unten ins Gehäuse bauen und die hintere Klappe des Tunnels öffnen, damit die Luft direkt unter den Grafikkartenlüftern wieder ausströmt. Für eine 180W Karte ist das aber überflüssig.


----------



## godest (30. November 2018)

Super vielen Dank,

ich meinte natürlich Lüfter, Schande über mein Haupt.

Ich hatte überall von der Netzteil/Gehäuse Abtrennung gehört...alle wollten es haben...aber es wurde nie begründet wofür es gut wäre. Im Normalfall also nur optische Gründe.
Ist es egal das der Lüfter "oben hinten" im Gehäuse nicht direkt über dem CPU Kühler hängt?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (30. November 2018)

godest schrieb:


> ich meinte natürlich Lüfter, Schande über mein Haupt.


Völiig egal, man hat doch verstanden, was Du gefragt hast. Aber das Bild muss  an dann verlinken, das gehört zum Spaß dazu. 



godest schrieb:


> Ich hatte überall von der Netzteil/Gehäuse Abtrennung gehört...alle wollten es haben...aber es wurde nie begründet wofür es gut wäre. Im Normalfall also nur optische Gründe.


Das läuft unter Mode, das ist modern. Und ja, die Festplatten sind noch etwas besser isoliert und leiser.



godest schrieb:


> Ist es egal das der Lüfter "oben hinten" im Gehäuse nicht direkt über dem CPU Kühler hängt?


Das ist sogar wichtig, damit es leiser wird. Das gesamte Gehäuse wird unter Volllast aller Komponenten je nach Lüfterkurve der Grafiklüfter nach ein paar Stunden ca. 5°C warm. Vorne unten nicht, hinten oben ja. Und dort muss wame Luft abgezogen werden. Ich habe bei mir inzwischen anstatt eines Lüfters oben einen Lüfter hinter die Slotblenden geklebte. Alle Slotabdeckungen sind ausgebaut und ein 100mm Lüfter sitzt mit Doppelklebeband über den offenen Slots. Dieser saugt dann recht effektiv Teile der warmen Luft der Grafik ab. Das ist vor allem leise, weil der Lüfter nach hinten raus geht.


----------



## IronAngel (30. November 2018)

Alle Lüfter würde ich generell über die MB Lüftersteuerung regeln, so das unter Last der hintere / obere Lüfter etwas schneller dreht. Geht bei meinen MSI Board auch easy mit DC Lüftern. Bedenke wenn deine hinteren Lüfter dauerhaft schneller als die vorderen Lüfter drehen, dann landet mehr Staub im Gehäuse. Das ist halt Geschmackssache wie man das verbauen möchte. 

Ich bevorzuge lieber ein Überdruck Modell. Hatte noch nie Probleme mit Temperaturen. Meine Lüfter passen sich wie gesagt an unter Vollast. Da gibt es bei mir sogar Lüfter die nur anspringen wenn sie gebraucht werden. Dafür eignet sich gut ein Lüfter den man für die Graka im Boden verbaut.

Einsteiger-Tutorial: PC-Luftkuehlung richtig planen und zusammenbauen (Teil 2) – Seite 6 – Tom's Hardware Deutschland


----------



## godest (8. Dezember 2018)

Hallo,
ich habe heute den PC zusammengebaut (meine Grafikkarte (rtx 2070) ist endlich angekommen).
Zum testen befinde ich mich noch im UEFI und meine Festplatten sind solange in meinem alten Rechner.

Mir ist aufgefallen das meine Ryzen 5 2600x im UEFI (=idle) sich bei ca 45° befindet (CPU Kühler Dark Rock 4 Pro).
Das Gehäuse ist hierbei komplett offen.

Leider kann ich ohne Festplatten kein Prime95 laufen lassen. 

Wäre das ein (garantierter) Indikator für fehlerhafte Anbringung der Wärmeleitpaste, oder kann dies normal sein?
Auch mit voll laufenden Kühlern ist die CPU Temp über 40°.


----------

